# Old Farmers Almanac



## stainlessman (Nov 1, 2011)

The old farmers almanac is calling for three big storms in December and an extended cold and snowy spring. Winter sets in quick. I hope everyone is getting ready.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Forecast is looking good for southern Ontario...


----------



## stainlessman (Nov 1, 2011)

That is certainly better then a forecast from the Farmers Almanac.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Looks are not everything....but riding the storm out can be a good thing.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Rain for the west side of the state


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mr.Markus said:


> Forecast is looking good for southern Ontario...
> 
> View attachment 183899


I'm thinking, Kelly Bundy


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Randall Ave said:


> I'm thinking, Kelly Bundy


Us elephants never forget...


----------

